# US plated car only to be sold in the US?



## Miniflexalex (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

My girlfriend and I moved to GTO in July 2012, we drove down there from Michigan in our US plated car.
Both of us have the FM3.

We now decided that we don't need the car anymore and we would like to sell it.
Reading thru some of the threads here in this forum, it seems like that it is an absolute no-go to sell the car in Mexico.

So the only option is to drive it back up north, cross the border to Texas and sell it in Texas. Problem is, our US plate expired and so did the US insurance (we do have MX insurance). CarMax only buys cars with up-to date registration....
That being said, it seems like I have to get my plates renewed and my US insurance as well in order to be able to drive in the US and to sell it.
Now, would I even get my registration renewed since I don't reside in the US anymore, same for the insurance.....

Oh boy, what a hassle that is....if I could turn back the time I'd fly down to GTO and buy a car locally.


Is there a company specialized in those transactions? Basically picking up the car at my house in GTO, transport it into the US and drop it off at a dealership? All the paperwork included?


Thank you so much I advance for your input, I truly need some advice from experienced persons who went thru the same as I.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As you have discovered, you may not sell the car in Mexico. So, I suggest that you take it to Texas and beg for transit plates (paper tags) if you wish to return to your Michigan, where it may be easier to renew your plates and insurance. 
By allowing your plates and insurance to expire, you have created a problem that only you can solve.
That said, you might want to look into getting title and plates from Clay County, SD, if you are a US citizen or have a Social Security number. They are the only county to do it, and are very helpful. If you qualify, call them at (605)677-7123 for instructions.


----------

